# Hello from Alberta



## Metalistico (Dec 22, 2021)

Just got a King 7 X 12 Lathe, now to figure out how to machine lol, Father was a machinist for 40 years but in my younger days  I had my mind on other things. Sure Miss having him around, I would of had the perfect teacher.
Hopping I can get help here.
Thanks for the add.


----------



## combustable herbage (Dec 22, 2021)

Welcome to the group there is lots of great people on here.
Enjoy your lathe and building your skills I am still learning on mine.
Lots of great guys in Alberta as well.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 22, 2021)

Welcome from farm country south of Chatham Ontario. 

My mom and my farming uncles were the handy ones in my life. My dad wasn't allowed to touch power tools. But he was amazing man in many many other ways. He died of cancer in my bed 3 years ago. I miss him so much. 

Lots of great guys on here. You will be happy you joined up.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 22, 2021)

lots of help here.  welcome!


----------



## Crosche (Dec 22, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from Calgary!

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## Janger (Dec 22, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## YotaBota (Jan 10, 2022)

Metalistico said:


> in my younger days I had my mind on other things


Didn't we all,lol.
Welcome to the fun house from Vancouver Island.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 10, 2022)

Another welcome from Vancouver Island!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 10, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Tomc938 (Jan 10, 2022)

One more welcome from the Island!

Great bunch of guys here, always willing to lend a hand.


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 10, 2022)

Metalistico said:


> Father was a machinist for 40 years but in my younger days I had my mind on other things.



What is this younger days stuff? I'm still easily distracted by those other things......


----------



## Metalistico (Jan 10, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> What is this younger days stuff? I'm still easily distracted by those other things......


Lol, I hear ya there lmao


----------

